# Sales on Beacons?



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Lowest priced 3 antenna is the Arva 3 Axes I think. It's $335CDN at mec.ca, so is probably cheaper in the US. You can also keep an eye on Ebay. A beacon is one of those specialized items that just don't go on sale. My Pieps was $450, but worth it.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a Pieps thru Patroller Supply: Ski patrol professional mountain rescue gear, industrial fall protection, search and rescue equipment 

Steve over there is an awesome guy, def recommend people to send business his way.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Zee said:


> Lowest priced 3 antenna is the Arva 3 Axes I think. It's $335CDN at mec.ca, so is probably cheaper in the US. You can also keep an eye on Ebay. A beacon is one of those specialized items that just don't go on sale. My Pieps was $450, but worth it.


I have a Pieps DSP and an Arva Evolution. God I love that Arva. It sucks though, Arva is not distributed in the US. I'd love to play with their new 3 Antenna beacon. Especially if they are keeping the harness (you have to turn it on to put it on) system the same. I frequently opt for my Arva over the DSP even though it's a two antenna beacon. Of course that means I have the same problems with it as the Tracker, but easily overcome with practice. Hopefully they make a comeback as pound for pound they make some of the best beacons out there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats on the DSP Milo. I still think it's the best beacon out there for your buck. The range it gets is amazing and I don't really have processor issues with it. I've found all digital beacons to have a little lag with the processor, Tracker included. Once you get to the pin point phase the only beacon that I have scene that I think does it better is the Ortovox D3. Of which that beacon doesn't nearly have the receive range of the DSP. Great choice, and after this weekend we'll have to start getting you out so you can get some experience. Get your quads ready...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> I'm honestly not that educated on Beacons but I know I want a digital one, and would like to get the cheapest one possible that's not going to get me killed by it failing.
> 
> Couple bills is what I'm hoping to spend.... If I cant find one cheap, I may just rent.


I'm glad you found one in your price range. Grats!

To others in the same situation.
I would rent one until you can afford a decent one. this is one of those things that you really don't want to sacrifice on. That being said. Yes do some research and shop around. No reason to get fleeced at the same time


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The basic rule of thumb is get a digital beacon from a reputable maker. The only company I'd not recommend that makes beacons is SOS. I believe they only make Analog anyhow. Buying an analog beacon is a waste of your money. I can pretty much just about beat anyone in a search with either my digital beacons vs someone with an analog. I won't say that I can beat 'em all, but the FOBP mentor claims he'll beat anyone in a beacon search that is using an analog beacon with his digital. I believe him, dude can locate a buried bag in well under two minutes. 

Analogs require a lot more practice than digi's and are not nearly as intuitive to use.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Good call on the Pieps. I think it is the best balance of simplicity + features. What sold me on it was Smart Transmitter, preventing frequency overlap in a multi burial situation. A lot of beacons are concentrating too much on the finding part, Pieps is doing both with Smart Transmitter and Smart Probe.

Kill, if you want an Arva, mec will ship to the US.

3 Axes Beacon - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available

Look what I picked up for beacon practice... 
Ortovox F2 Avalanche Transceiver -pre owned-NR on eBay.ca (item 270522344167 end time 04-Feb-10 00:39:18 EST)
for ~$40 to my door, can't go wrong.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is the best use for Analog beacons right there Zee!

The thing is about beacons. I kind of get mine at a very low cost through PS. I'm sort of the product tester in the snow safety arena and give the owner feed back on what I think about the beacons. PS may actually take on Arva for the US, if that happens you bet I'll get one.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

bump cause now most beacons are on sale on backcountry, REI, mountain gear etc. Pick it up now for 20-25% off


----------------
Now playing: 80kidz - Frankie (Vocal: The Shoes)
via FoxyTunes


----------

